# Rippin Deal on Fire-Pans



## rivercook (Jun 6, 2017)

Came across a great deal a bit outside of the boater community so thought I'd pass it on... So the dudes At Springbar Canvas (www.springbarcanvas.com) somehow ended up with a close-out buy on Camp Chef Outfitter Fire Pans because Camp Chef is discontinuing the product. They got a stack of them and are selling them on their site right now for $129 with free shipping-

https://springbarcanvas.com/products/camp-chef-outfitter-fire-pan-grill

pretty crazy deal- it's a quality heavy gauge steel fire pan with lid and adjustable grill that meets all the fire pan regs. We picked one up before a deso trip a couple weeks back and were stoked on it- especially with the cold weather we had. If you've been looking for one this is the time- once they are gone they're gone.


----------

